# Neofinetia falcata



## shakkai (Aug 13, 2008)

Neo varieties:

Amami Island
Asahiden
Fugaku
Gyokusuiden
Haku Fukurin
Hanagoromo
Issusihime
Kibana
Kinkosei
Kisyu Sekko
Kyokko
Ogonmaru
Seibotan
Seikai
Setonotrugi
Shachikoryu
Syunkyuden
Tosabeni
Toukou
Yodonomatsu

Neo hybrids:

Cherry Blossom (x2)
(Darwinara Charm x Neofinetia falcata) Fujihime
(Darwinara Charm x Neofinetia falcata) x 3 unknown colours
Fuch's Ocean Spray
Lou Sneary
Pat Arcari


----------



## Grandma M (Aug 13, 2008)

WOW!!!!!! What a great collection. I love your selection.

Your home must smell like heaven on earth.

Marilyn


----------



## shakkai (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Marilyn!! Yes, the side porch does smell incredible. I also bring some plants in flower into the living room and dining room, so that we can enjoy the fragrance there also. I love these little plants!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice collection you have going there, but be careful they can put a big dent in your wallet! Where do you live?


----------



## shakkai (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm near Winchester in Southern England. And yes, it is an expensive addiction. I am really lucky, though, as I am now growing plants for Dr. Glenn Lehr. So the above is the list of my personal collection. I've got about 60 different varieties here now which means that a nice selection of Neos are now available more readily to growers in Europe.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 13, 2008)

OMG! You're addiction is worse than I thought! We're envious!


----------



## shakkai (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes, I am very, very addicted! (And kinda good at enabling other people to feed their addictions as well!!)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, that's one heck of a Neo collection!


----------

